# Mogami anyone?



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I have more 1/4" mono plugs than I need and wondered if anyone needed any instrument cables made up. There are various types of plugs...Neutriks, Switchcrafts and clones of Switchcrafts. 

I was thinking that some members might want to try some with Mogami cable, as it is a bit more difficult to find in stores. It has an excellent reputation from an electronics and durability perspective. 

This is a hobby and not a business, so I am only trying to recoup ALL costs involved.
I enjoy using my time productively.

I will have to order the Mogami in bulk. Therefore, I don't want to place the order unless I have enough interest. Be aware, Mogami cable is not cheap...about $2.00 per foot. 

Just a thought.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I am interested in an 15 ft length of cable only. I have several new Neutrik ends to use. It's time to retire my damaged, cloth wrapped cord that I inherited from my B.I.L.


----------



## Axeman16 (Jun 5, 2008)

i would be potentially interested as well


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

ed2000 said:


> I am interested in an 15 ft length of cable only. I have several new Neutrik ends to use. It's time to retire my damaged, cloth wrapped cord that I inherited from my B.I.L.


If you are looking at getting cable only, it would seem better to order it direct and not pay double shipping...supplier to me and then me to you.

Cheers

Dave

- - - Updated - - -



Axeman16 said:


> i would be potentially interested as well


In just the cable?.... or in a cable with plugs? 

Unlike ed2000, I could meet you with the cable only as we are virtually neighbours.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Dave I would be interested in a couple of instrument cables, amp to pedal board, and guitar (right angle) to pedal board at 15 ft and 10 ft respectively.


----------



## marauder (Oct 19, 2009)

I could be interested in a15 footer, possibly two. What are the costs of the plugs, so I'd know the all-in cost? Using any strain relief at the plugs?

Oh...would also prefer right angle plugs if you got 'em, but not a huge deal either way.


----------



## TJSilljer (Aug 30, 2015)

Hey guys, new to the forum but I will be on tour across Canada/USA later this year as well as flying to Quebec this weekend. I have about 600ft of the Mogami 2524 and would sell as much as you need for $2.00/ft. Maybe even if im close to you you can pick it up. Also have a ton of ends as well.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Dave- I assumed you would be ordering a quantity and then splitting it for individual orders. I thought you would get a deal if you ordered several hundred ft?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I'd be interested in a 15' cable with neutrik ends. I will be going to Folkway on Tuesday and again the following Friday or Monday. Have to take my new CS Nocaster in for a setup. So I'd be in town.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

*WHOA...I didn't expect this level of response!!

*Mrs. Greco can't stop laughing...LOL

@ guitarman2....Mailing out the completed cables won't be able to happen quickly as I still have to place an order for the cable and I don't want to do that until I am fairly sure of the total length that is needed. However, I'd be happy to meet if/when you are in the Kitchener area again in future.

@ ed2000...I don't know the suppliers cut-off points to get better prices. I wasn't expecting to order "several hundred feet"...but at this rate, who knows!!

@TJSilljer...PM sent. Welcome to the forum.

@marauder (and others)...*With taxes in*, the cost of the plugs varies from about $3.50 each for the Switchcraft *clones* (90 degree) to about $7.00 each for the Switchcraft (90 degree) name brand plugs and for Neutrik plugs. I can get Neutrik Silent plugs locally for about $15.75 each.

As far as strain relief is concerned, I can use some shrink tubing...but I don't have the "industrial" strength/thickness of shrink tubing. The Neutrik plugs really don't need strain relief (IMHO) because of the clutch system they utilize.

I am estimating that shipping (via Canada Post) in Ontario will be from $10.00 to $15.00 and from $15.00 to $20.00 outside of Ontario. This is based on my past shipping experiences and will obviously vary with weight/size of the package.

I would be happy to meet with anyone (if you drive to Kitchener) in order to eliminate shipping costs. 

_*Given the (very surprising and somewhat overwhelming) response to this thread, I would ask that anyone interested please send me a PM with the exact length(s) and the exact style (straight or 90 degree) and brand of plugs you want and I can sort out the details from there. *_I should have started with this approach in my original post...my apologies.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Finding bulk Mogami has been more difficult that I expected. At present, I have only been able to locate one Canadian supplier and am awaiting quotes on various (bulk) lengths to see if I can get a break on pricing. I would really prefer not to buy from the U.S.A.

I was in contact with the owner of Noise Supply and wanted to thank him publicly in this forum for the time he spent exchanging PMs with me and for his offers to try and help.

I will update the thread when I have news about the Mogami.

Cheers

Dave









*NOISE SUPPLY
Custom, boutique, and innovative guitar products
**web: http://www.noisesupply.ca | facebook:http://www.facebook.com/noisesupply | twitter:http://www.twitter.com/noisesupply
*


​


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Update:

I was so naive to think that ordering this cable was going to be a walk in the park! 
I didn't realize that it would be the equivalent of walking across Algonquin Park! 

In brief, the good news is that I have found a supplier and been offered a reasonable price on a bulk quantity.

The bad news...it will take about 5 weeks to get here. I am sure that will depend on all the planets lining up and the price of Corn Flakes in Borneo. Yes, I am a skeptic! 

At this point, I intend to place the order. 

Whatever doesn't get requested by GC members will be sold through other means...e.g., Kijiji (that is how I purchased Mogami in the past). Wish me luck...LOL.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Right now the best price on Mogami cables is Australia. even with shipping.


a 4.5 meter cable with neutrik silent gold and a neutrik gold is 56 shipped. CDN


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Update: The cable has been ordered. 
I am hoping for delivery by mid-October

Cheers

Dave


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

greco said:


> Update: The cable has been ordered.
> I am hoping for delivery by mid-October
> 
> Cheers
> ...


I can't imagine why shipping takes so long this time of the year, yesterday I order a speaker replacement part for my Galaxy s3 phone from Amazon and the estimated delivery date will be around mid October too. 

By the way, I have 3 cables made my Dave, all Mogami 2524 from his personal stash, two guitar/amp cables with genuine Switchcraft L plugs (pure Scott Henderson style) and one pedal cable with Switchcraft L copies. Anyone in Ottawa is welcome to take a close look and try them, they are the best cables I've had.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Do you have a cost/foot of bare cable?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

ed2000 said:


> Do you have a cost/foot of bare cable?


Check the OP


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

ed2000 said:


> Do you have a cost/foot of bare cable?


I have been pondering this. I want to be fair to the extent I feel is reasonable. 
As I said in my initial post, I only want to recover ALL costs involved.
However, there are a few costs that I incur (e.g., packaging for shipping, gas costs for driving, etc) beyond the costs of the materials.

Therefore, I am going with the cost of $1.75 per foot PLUS SHIPPING.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

amagras said:


> Check the OP


Please see post #18.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

greco said:


> Therefore, I am going with the cost of $1.75 per foot PLUS SHIPPING.


Even better


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

:sFun_cheerleader2:The Mogami cable arrived this morning. 
Much earlier than the estimated delivery date.

I will be contacting everyone that PM'd me to clarify and confirm their requests.

If everyone confirms their requests, I still have *about* 18 feet remaining.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I'll take it


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

*It appears that all of the cable has now been requested. *

I will update the thread if this changes.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm confirming before I get a pm from you.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

If there are enough forum members that missed out on the Mogami and are still interested, I will consider doing a second order. 

This order of cable went very quickly as one forum member wanted half (100 feet) of the order.

PM me with your requests before October 15th and I will decide at that time if there is enough interest to place another order. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

25 feet of *possible* second order has been requested...175 feet left.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm in!

One 20' with a straight and a 90.
One 5' with two 90s please (if there's enough).

I PMed you back Dave. 8)


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

sulphur said:


> I'm in!
> 
> One 20' with a straight and a 90.
> One 5' with two 90s please (if there's enough).
> ...


Is this in addition to your existing/earlier request? 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

greco said:


> Is this in addition to your existing/earlier request?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


The 5 footer would be the extra cable requested.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

sulphur said:


> The 5 footer would be the extra cable requested.


Luck is on your side my friend...I found a short piece that I had left over from making some cables recently. 

I sent you a PM in response to your last PM.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

*Just a reminder of the October 15th deadline for a possible second order.

175 feet remaining to be requested.
*
The cables previously requested should go out in the mail this coming week...if all goes well.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

greco said:


> This order of cable went very quickly as one forum member wanted half (100 feet) of the order.
> 
> Dave


Re: 100 foot cable - selling to an Albert Collins tribute act?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

The cables were all mailed this afternoon.

In order to keep the shipping fees as low as possible, I put the cables in small boxes and coiled them in a smaller radius than ideal. You might want to hang the cables for a bit to let them "relax" before coiling them in typical fashion.

Cheers

Dave



I will send PM's to everyone with the total cost and tracking numbers.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I guess you're going to receive a whole bunch of positive feedback for your helpful service.
Great GC community we are part of, eh?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Awesome Dave! Looking forward to getting it.

Sent from my mobile computer.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Chito said:


> Awesome Dave! Looking forward to getting it.


I can't wait to hear what you think of the box I used to mail your cables!!...LOL


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

PM sent, thanks Dave.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

*121 feet remain* to be requested for the second order.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

ed2000 said:


> Great GC community we are part of, eh?


The GC community is very important to me. I have met several of my present group of best friends through this forum.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Got mine today! Great packaging Dave.  Thanks!! I'll try it out tomorrow.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

My 18' cable just arrived in perfect condition. Thank you very much!


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks Dave....secure packaging and speedy delivery. AAA++++ seller, would deal with again (quote from ebay)


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks to everyone that purchased the cable. Your speedy payments were appreciated. 

I met another local forum member yesterday through his purchase of the Mogami. 
We had a long gear/music talk and laughs over a coffee.

Please remember that the deadline for deciding on another order is October 15th.
I need to have at least another 120 feet requested before proceeding.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

greco said:


> Please remember that the deadline for deciding on another order is October 15th.
> I need to have at least another 120 feet requested before proceeding.
> 
> Cheers
> ...


Getting close to the deadline...just a reminder.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

If you have more cable, I could use a 10 footer with a 90 and a straight neutrik ends. I dont need the silent option.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Now down to 110 feet remaining to be requested.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Chito said:


> Got mine today! Great packaging Dave.  Thanks!! I'll try it out tomorrow.


Chito...I somehow missed this until today....Sorry and thanks for posting the pic. 
I suspected that you would have a good sense of humour about it.
Classy packaging 'eh! In actual fact, that box was very strong and well made.

*REMINDER....I need to have another 120 feet of Mogami requested by tomorrow (October 15th) before I will place another order

*Cheers

Dave


----------

